# ePad - Android 2.2 Tablet with 7 Inch Touchscreen + Wifi + 3G Capability



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 18, 2012)

Android fans, as a present for a three/four year old what do you think of this Android powered tablet?

Will it run YouTube or a decent number of children apps on it?


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2012)

The most recent reviews seem extremely positive if it's bought for a kid, although there seems to be some quality control issues. Not sure what else you'd expect for £59 though.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 18, 2012)

Indeed. Someone asked me if it was good enough, personally the OS seems so old it might hit up against version issues with apps they want to use. I've suggested getting the Nexus7 for 160 instead.


----------



## Firky (Nov 18, 2012)

You'll not find any Android fans here, Boyo! 

The Environment Agency uses epads for some of it's staff to carry out there work. If they're good enough for a Governmental agency...


----------



## souljacker (Nov 18, 2012)

Get the Kurio 7" one. Supposed to great for kids.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 18, 2012)

firky said:


> You'll not find any Android fans here, Boyo!
> 
> The Environment Agency uses epads for some of it's staff to carry out there work. If they're good enough for a Governmental agency...


 
LOL! IE6 is good enough for most govt agencies!


----------



## Chz (Nov 19, 2012)

To be honest, you can get something with double the storage (RAM and Flash) running Android 4.0.3 for the same price. I wouldn't get it. I got one of the cheap MID ones for my 2 year-old and he hasn't managed to break it. Yet.


----------



## dervish (Nov 20, 2012)

Got one of these for werv http://www.amazon.co.uk/NATPC-ULTIMATE-Capacitive-Android-tablet/dp/B007V5XL94 it's actually pretty good. Not the fastest, build quality is not the best but pretty good for the £80 odd I spent on it.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 20, 2012)

Here is a review of the epad:



"Don't buy this" says the reviewer.


----------



## Chz (Nov 20, 2012)

dervish said:


> Got one of these for werv http://www.amazon.co.uk/NATPC-ULTIMATE-Capacitive-Android-tablet/dp/B007V5XL94 it's actually pretty good. Not the fastest, build quality is not the best but pretty good for the £80 odd I spent on it.


Yeah, I've got the 512MB/8GB version of the same. Not perfect, but for £60 it knocks the socks off of a lot of things.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Nov 22, 2012)

How about: http://www.amazon.co.uk/PROMOTIONAL...SW/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1353602425&sr=8-12


----------



## Chz (Nov 23, 2012)

Kindle Fire is £99.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=346414667&pf_rd_i=468294

A fantastic deal. Even if you hate the Amazon ecosystem, there are any number of tutorials on rooting it and installing Cyanogenmod or whatever takes your fancy. They have to be losing money on that one.


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2012)

Chz said:


> Kindle Fire is £99.


Now that is a bargain.


----------

